# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Best acoustic guitar under $2000ish

## lespaul_79

Hi,
I know... it's a guitar question on a mando site, but this is my go to chat forum and I've learned so much here. And I know there's a bunch of guitar pickers here.......

Sooo, I was wondering what is the best guitar for under $2000ish. Martin? D18, D28? Used Collings? D1? D2?

I play bluegrass, country blues, fingerstyle, a little jazz/bossa nova/gypsy/dawg, etc. Basically anything rootsy. But I want something that really projects at a bluegrass jam. A real canon.... But $$$ is tight. I have a Collings MT and basically looking for the "Collings MT of acoustic guitars". Something with a solid reputation for killer tone, volume, and affordability and something I'll keep for years. 

Not buying now...... but sometime in the next year or 2. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks cafe people!!

----------


## Fstpicker

A used Martin D-18GE. Very versatile and it will cut through easily. One of the most respected models in Martin's line-up for around $2K. 

Jeff

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Have a good look at & play one of the *'Blueridge'* Guitars marketed by SAGA. They first came on the market a few years back & were very well received indeed. *Guitarist* magazine was so impressed that they even hinted that they'd give the standard Martin range of Guitars a run for their money - they were that good. Unless you really 'need' to have a Martin,there are several makes of very high quality Guitars available for around $1,500. My own acoustic Guitar is a _Tanglewood TW-1000 SR_ (solid Rosewood back & sides).It cost me £800 UK ($1,200 US) & it's superb in every way.It sounds every bit as good as a friend's Martin (don't know which model) & it's louder as well,even with the light gauge strings that i use for finger picking,
                                                                                                                                               Ivan

----------


## Jon Hall

When I was shopping for a guitar I was looking for the same instrument that you are. I think I found it in a Martin D35. The low end of a D35 is between a D28 and a HD28. I'm sure that used ones sell <$2K since new sell for > $2K. The upper end Blueridge guitars are very good instruments but they are in the <$1K range and in my opinion generally don't have as good tone, volume or projection as a good Martin D18, 28 or 35. There are always exceptions but I teach students in a music store that sells both brands and I've played several models of each. Collings guitars are some of the best instruments I've ever played but I don't know if I've seen used for <$2K.

----------


## Dan Margolis

You might find a used Collings D1 or even a player's D2h for around 2k.

----------


## Big Joe

The Recording King guitars are the very best bang for the buck on the market today.  For under 1K you can get one that will stand head to head with production Martins all day long.  I would suggest checking them out.  The same guy designs the RK line as did the original Blueridge line.  The main difference is the quality in the RK line is much higher than the Blueridge line.  That is my personal opinion and I have been a dealer for both.  Lots of pros playing the RK guitars and many of the studios in Nashville are using them on the recordings even though there may be a Martin on the album cover.

----------


## Tim2723

I'll second the Recording King recommendation.  I don't have their guitars, but I have one of their ukuleles that is as fine an instrument as anything the pricier builders offer.  If their guitars are as good as their ukes....

You shouldn't have too much trouble finding a really nice guitar for two grand.  That money can buy some really nice instruments.

----------


## littledonnie

Look at a Taylor, the 300 or 400 series. I have a 310 and it's a great guitar. And when someone else is playing it, it sounds good too!

----------


## nobullmando74

I would look for a used Collings. I'm not sure what Martin has changed their machine heads to, but the newer ones have some pretty cheap tuners. At least with the Collings you'll get Waverly's. I have NFI. I'm a long time guitarist and have owned and own some of the best guitars available.

----------


## Caleb

Don't forget about Larrivee guitars.

----------


## Martian

I agree with Ivan, the Blueridege is a GOOD jam machine , lots of punch,volume,and tone. I have lots of respect for Big Joe, and would like to hear an RK. I have played their banjos, and thought they were okay at best, but would be interested in hearing their guitars. Actually, I think you got good advice from all posts. good luck

----------


## Douglas McMullin

I second the suggestion for considering Larrivee.  I think they are great values, particularly in the used market.  Here is a mint used D-5 with a starting bid of $1199 and a buy in now of $1399 (NFI).

----------


## Dan Margolis

> I'll second the Recording King recommendation. I don't have their guitars, but I have one of their ukuleles


No ukes are currently listed on the RK website.  When were these available?

----------


## Douglas McMullin

RK makes a resonator ukulele.

----------


## Dan Margolis

So they do.  Thanks.

----------


## Darren Kern

+1 for the Taylor.  My 410 I bought new in 1994 is amazing.

----------


## 300win

I have a Blueridge BR-140, solid woods, mahogony sides & back, spruce top, bone nut, bone bridge, all standard, and the only change I did was put bone pins on it. Awesome guitar !, loud, beautiful tone, plays easy, and I've had it for 7 years, no problems. I gave $500 for it brand new, and will put it up against most any new regular D-18 Martin out there. I have a D-35 Martin and it is more of a Bluegrass guitar than it is. But I do agree, the best under $2000 guitar I've played is the D-18 GE. A friend of mine had one and offered to sell it to me but I could not afford it. It was among the top 3 guitars I've ever held in my hannds, the others being a pre-war D-18, a new D-42, and a pre-war D-28, but none of them were $2000.

----------


## SincereCorgi

> I have a Blueridge BR-140, solid woods, mahogony sides & back, spruce top, bone nut, bone bridge, all standard, and the only change I did was put bone pins on it. Awesome guitar !, loud, beautiful tone, plays easy, and I've had it for 7 years, no problems. I gave $500 for it brand new, and will put it up against most any new regular D-18 Martin out there. I have a D-35 Martin and it is more of a Bluegrass guitar than it is. But I do agree, the best under $2000 guitar I've played is the D-18 GE. A friend of mine had one and offered to sell it to me but I could not afford it. It was among the top 3 guitars I've ever held in my hannds, the others being a pre-war D-18, a new D-42, and a pre-war D-28, but none of them were $2000.


I'll second this- I've got the same Blueridge and I'm crazy about it (beautiful aesthetics, sounds good, not too heavy, comfortable neck, etc). Having said that, I love every Collings and Santa Cruz guitar I've heard, so if you're already in the $2000 range, you might look for one of those, used.

----------


## GRW3

The most important thing to do is determine the guitar you want to listen to and to play. You have a good idea in taking time to choose. Play as many different instruments as you can, new and used. Particularly the latter category among the people that you play with. If you haven't already you might want to join the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum, a great resource for all guitars not just Martin. 

This most of all, it doesn't matter what other people think about your guitar if you don't like it. Everybody might agree a guitar is a real tiger, a banjo killer if you will, but if it's akin to running your fingernails on a chaulk board to you, you won't play it.

----------


## lespaul_79

This forum rocks. Great stuff here. Not going to by anything for a year..... hopefully not much more....... But all your advice is helpful. The Martin D-18GE sounds veryyy interesting, but GWR3's advice to great... "Play as many different instruments as you can, new and used." Thanks y'all.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Mh, if you're interested in vintage, you can get a heck of a lot of bang out of old 50s/60s Martins... prices were starting to go up a LOT but have since leveled out and even gone down some.

Don't limit yourself specifically to D-size instruments. I've played many, many, many smaller-bodied older Martins (and similar-sized Gibsons... ie B-25s, etc) that simply out-gun their larger brethren across the board.

You can also still get many steals out there... some of the 1970s Gibson models with the double-x bracing are undesirable on the vintage market for various reasons (mostly bad press), but if you can get your hands on a J-40 from the 70s, give it a try. I've worked on a few of them and I've always been incredibly surprised by how well they project, as well as their tone... they also cost a heck of a lot less than $2 grand, too... can pick them up in the $400-700 range a lot of the time... and are essentially in the same tone and volume profile as an old D-18.

Basically... try everything... and don't be swayed simply by brand names.

----------


## tburcham

Eastman E10 or E20 $1000

Gibson Advanced Jumbo used $1500  - $1800

----------


## Tim2723

> No ukes are currently listed on the RK website.  When were these available?


They make a resonator uke (that compares very favorably to other more expensive ones).  My comment was about comparative quality.  On second thought I probably have should have kept my mouth shut and not confused the thread, but it's the only Recording King input I have.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

I went to a bluegrass event in or around Mooresville N.C. a few years back in a high school auditorium and I didn't feel I could hear any of the guitar breaks well enough.  There were I think 28 top rate groups so I wonder if some of the problems relating to volume on both guitar and mandolin could be helped by a little more finesse with the back up and the louder instruments?  I went for a Collings because of a remarkable sustain although it would be a tossup with a used Martin if you could find either at that price.

----------


## jaycat

My (totally unbiased, as always) vote is for a Guild dreadnought, Rhode Island vintage. I think there are plenty of 'em out there, and you can walk away with $1500 in your pocket.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Also second (or is it third) the suggestion for a Larrivee.  It is one of the best guitar you can get for under $1,500.  I also like Martin D18GE, and you can find them used regularly for under $2k. 

I am also a big fan of the Eastman and Recording King guitars, and I think if the OP budget is under $1K, I would have a hard time coming up with a better guitar than the Eastman E10 or E20.  But once you get up to the $1K to $2K range, the selections open up tremendously.

----------


## Caleb

> I went to a bluegrass event in or around Mooresville N.C. a few years back in a high school auditorium and I didn't feel I could hear any of the guitar breaks well enough.  There were I think 28 top rate groups so I wonder if some of the problems relating to volume on both guitar and mandolin could be helped by a little more finesse with the back up and the louder instruments?


In my experience, there are many guitars that will drive a rhythm well and lay a good foundation, but it's rare to find one that will perform equally well when it comes time to solo.  Many get quiet and lose all thier "punch" in such moments.

----------


## Dan Margolis

A friend of mine has an older Guild, although it was closer to $1000.  A very nice dread in sunburst with a cutaway and mahogany back and sides.  I'd own it.

----------


## jaycat

> A friend of mine has an older Guild, although it was closer to $1000.  A very nice dread in sunburst with a cutaway and mahogany back and sides.  I'd own it.


Mine is a 1960 D25M (all mahogany, I think). Got it for $400 some years ago. Even given my bias towards Guilds, I think it sounds as good as any Martin dread I've heard. And I don't really jam much, but it is LOUD and I'm certain wouldn't get lost in any ensemble. I think there are Guild dreads out there for around $500 on a fairly frequent basis.

----------


## nickster

If you are not in a hurry watch Ebay for a used Bourgeois "Ricky Skaggs Signature" Dreadnaught made prior to year 2000.  Very good bluegrass guitars. I have owned a couple in years past.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> If you are not in a hurry watch Ebay for a used Bourgeois "Ricky Skaggs Signature" Dreadnaught made prior to year 2000.  Very good bluegrass guitars. I have owned a couple in years past.


Hi nickster - just curious why prior to 2000.  Did Bourgeois change the specs on the guitar that year? Thanks.

----------


## Silly Moustache

Hi, I play mostly guitar ad dobro wth mando as my third weapon. 
Guitarse my passion. 
Firstly, if you are playing in a bluegrass band, you need power or you will be over paying and it can be exhausting. 
Look at most good bluegrass players fro way back - what do they choose ? Martin D-28 or D-18 - ther is a reason for this. They are the tools for the job. 
I play dreads and smaller models but in a band sceanrio - a dread is the tool for the job. 

A good "hog" guitar gives a more simple and direct sound (IMHO) but for many years I found my '73 D-35 did the job admirably - great bass.  

IMHO (again) nothing sounds quite like a good played in standard series Martin, (D-18, D-28, D-35 or the lighter HD-28/35) but nowadays I play Collings guitars because I feel they are simply better than Martins - but they tend to be more expensive. 

Bourgeois make fine guitars - and if they are good enough for Bryan Sutton etc........

I'm in the UK and so I'm not sure about Recording King - they are not quality instruments over here - and you might want to be careful about build quality and tone in your selection. 

Blueridge are getting better and better, but will they have the longevity and power of a Martin ? 

A Martin Standard series is rarely a mistake.  Buynig a Collings - well you don't see a whole lot selling used do you ? There's a good reason for that.  

Final point. Martins of the '70s are demed poor quality - that ain't bnecessarilly so, but a guitars need a neck resent sooner or later, and it is an easier job on a Collings or Bourgeois due to the blt on necks. 

Taylors are fine guitars but don't sound bluegrass to me. Guilds are now made by Fender .........!

Hope I haven;t trodden on any toes, just my opinion and as they say - YMMV. 

Ol' SM

----------


## jmarshall58

> My (totally unbiased, as always) vote is for a Guild dreadnought, Rhode Island vintage. I think there are plenty of 'em out there, and you can walk away with $1500 in your pocket.


A few years ago I had a Guild Rhode Island GF50 that I bought new.  Got smashed when a strap broke at a jam.  But it was Martin killer in bot tone and volume.

----------


## lespaul_79

Dont know much about Guilds. Seems like theres a ton of different kinds. I'll do some research. The D-18GE is still verrrry interesting.

----------


## nickster

The Bourgeois "Ricky Skaggs Signature" model was made prior to 2000.  Bourgeois closed shop I believe late 1999 and reopened under Pantheon Guitars in 2001. I might be slightly wrong about the dates. Anyway the RS model looks very close to the current D-150 but has a Sitka top and Indian Rosewood back and sides. If you can find a used Vintage D for 2000 jump on it.  Most of them go for around 2300.00. All of Bourgeois guitars are great instruments.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

There are some fantastic guitars under $2,000.00 by Breedlove, Taylor, & Martin.  I bought my two sons guitars....one a Martin for ~$1,100.00 and a Breedlove for ~$1,200.00 & both are amazing.  My wife's Taylor is a 700 series and was a bit over $2,000.00 several years ago & I will tell you it is the nicest sounding guitar I have ever heard.......BAR NONE!!!!!!  Taylor has some nice guitars in the $1,000-$2,000 range too.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Adam Tracksler

I have an 80 s ovation adamas elite that blows the doors off of everything I have ever tried. It works great for every type of music I play, rock, bluegrass, gypsy swing.... It's way off of the Classic dreadnought radar, but sound wise. It is great. Trust your ears and play a lot of guitars... You will find the one that sounds right to you.

----------


## Perry

A used Collings D1 at the the right price would be a lot of guitar. Even the slightly more expensive D1A can be had at the right price. I hope to pick one up myself one of these days.

The Collingsforum.com classifieds has them often. There's a mint looking used one with an installed K&K up there right now. 

NFI

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some beautiful "Sigma by Martin" from the 80s also to be found for amazing prices.  Korean built with US set-up.  Bought one in '84 for about $500 that still would sell for about $500 . . . so, not a great investment, but great sound.
Steve

----------


## RBMB

$1,800-2,100 can buy you a great guitar, especially if you consider the used market!  If you’re going to play bluegrass and can afford about $2,000 then I see no reason to buy a Chinese guitar.  First and foremost, the choice guitars for most bluegrass jams are Martins and Collings, and boutique makers like Bourgeois , Huss and Daulton, Proulx, etc.  While there are many great Chinese-made guitars, you can certainly afford a used Martin and there are a few boutique makers who also have guitars in your range.  (Gibsons and Taylors are sometimes used, but are much less popular.  That being said, Robin Bullock plays an old Taylor dread.)

I think your first step should be to choose a guitar size.  Jams are mainly populated by dreads.  The next most popular is the 000 size.   00’s are also used, but you would need to find one with some punch.  Once you determine the guitar size, you should consider back/side wood, neck shape, frets to the body and scale.  These are all very personal choices and while folks can opine on the best model, you will get the most satisfaction out of the guitar that meets your preferences.  Martin makes a few different models that you should be able to find used in your price range and I bet you can find one in your price range that meets whatever preferences you have.  

If you prefer a new guitar and want a Martin, you should check out the 16 (rosewood) and 18 series (mahogany).  Also, watch for sales as lots of dealers will clear D-28s out on special sales for around $2K.

One good option is to go to a guitar show and play lots of guitars.  There are big shows in many venues and I really like the Philadelphia (Valley Forge) show run by Bee 3 Vintage.  I recommend you bring a tuner and your favorite pick with you.

Mandolin Café seems to have lots of used guitars show up in the classified.  In addition, you can look at the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum.  There will be lots of used guitars for sale.  You can also sign up Flatpick-L or check out the Flatpick-L archives on a regular basis.  Periodically there are great used guitars for sale.  There are other forums to look at such as Flatpicker Hangout, Collings Guitar Forum, etc.  Personally I think you are best off trying to buy something that you have had a chance to play.

Good luck with your quest!!!

----------


## Brent Hutto

I've got a good guitar I'm happy with but if I had to pick one tomorrow and wanted to stick with a name-brand...it would be a Martin OM-21. Way more comfy than a dred, useful for all kinds of music, the best value in the Martin range in terms of sound-for-money. At least to my ears. Hold their resale value well, too.

----------


## Ryk Loske

All ten thumbs up for the Martin D 18 GE.  Any i've played have been wonderful guitars.  Lot's of other nice instruments have been mentioned ... but at your price point ... none better than the D 18 GE.  (The Martin 000-18 GE is the winner in its size class.)

Have Phun!

Ryk

----------


## Perry

> But I want something that really projects at a bluegrass jam. A real canon.... But $$$ is tight. I have a Collings MT and basically looking for the "Collings MT of acoustic guitars". Something with a solid reputation for killer tone, volume, and affordability and something I'll keep for years.


I'll say again a used Collings D1 (can be had for $2,300 ) or better yet D1A (adirondack spruce top) fits all your specs perfectly.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Personally if you do any fingerpicking at all Taylor is the way to go in my opinion. The Taylor 810 is a good all around guitar very good for all kinds of styles. You can pick up a nice used one in good condition around $1200.

----------


## Perry

OP says he wants something to cut in a bluegrass jam session. A "real cannon". A Taylor 810 is definitely not a cannon. Sorry I should add that I have not played ever Taylor every made but those I have played and owned didn't have the same "juice" Collings guitars always seem to have. Yes that's sort of one-sided.

The Collings D1 is a mahogany guitar with a spruce top. Hog means cut. D1A has the red spruce. We should all be familiar with that around here. Collings dreads are known to have a "forward" voice. If OP wants the "Collings MT of acoustic guitars" well then that's the D1 or D1A.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

I have this one.  http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/p...tar?sku=516996

I picked it up on Ebay for $800 and just almost consider that criminal given how great the guitar is.  I love the neck profile and feel and the tone is loud and clear.

I know some of you are going to look down on a Takamine, but that's o.k.  I'll put it up against any guitar in its price range any day.

----------


## Rob Gerety

I'd look for a used Bourgeois Vintage OM or Vintage D.  Maybe $2,250 or so.

----------


## lespaul_79

Wow... Came back and saw all these post. This is so helpful. Learning a lot. Now I just need to find some time and get to a guitar shop!!!

----------


## Fstpicker

> I have this one.  http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/p...tar?sku=516996
> 
> I picked it up on Ebay for $800 and just almost consider that criminal given how great the guitar is.  I love the neck profile and feel and the tone is loud and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you are going to look down on a Takamine, but that's o.k.  I'll put it up against any guitar in its price range any day.



You got a steal on that Takamine for that price. Brad Davis sure likes 'em! 

Jeff

----------


## mannc385

I have a Larivee and really enjoy the sound and the feel of it.  Others I play with have a Blueridge and cheaper Martin as well as a Taylor.  The Taylor is as close to the Larivee as far as the sound to me.  As always, just my humble opinion.  Suprised though that no one has mentioned the Gibson guitars.

----------


## mandroid

like jaycat in #25  Westerly RI Guilds, are decent, I  have a 000 type F30, got at elderly for $800, 
some years back ..
had a Hoboken NJ one in the 60's , both Mahogany neck, back and sides..

----------


## lespaul_79

So I played a Santa Cruz DPW SC D dreadnought and Santa Cruz OM PW. Wow.... Very nice. 

I liked the feel of the OM with the smaller frets. Not much experience with OM's. It's also nice for fingerpickin. Just curious.... what folks think of OM's for jamming bluegrass or anything else with.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mike Long Guitars have a base price of $2000 and bear looking at.
http://trco1.com/mlg/

----------


## Perry

> Just curious.... what folks think of OM's for jamming bluegrass or anything else with.


I have a Collings OM1A; it has hog back and sides and an addy top. If there were an OM built for flat picking that would be the specs. Yet at jam sessions I yearn for a dread. At the same time I've heard other folks play my guitar at jam sessions and it seems loud enough. The body size of an OM is very comfortable but a dread is just gonna be able to push more air. 

An OM though is usually thought of as a versatile guitar.

----------

